# antibiotic help



## medievalminx (Aug 15, 2008)

Help i am on supercur injections and have down regualated just waiting on the lady i am sharing my eggs with i am due to start stimming on  menapur in a few days.
I have just been perscribed flucloxacillin for infection, will i be able to take this and will it affect my IVF drugs


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi medivalminx,

Love the username 

You are fine to take flucloxacillin for the infection, it won't affect the IVF drugs you are taking. I'm assuming you're only on a ahsort course of capsules anyway, 7 days? So you'll be finished these shortly after you start stimming anyway.

Lots of     for your cycle.

Maz x


----------



## medievalminx (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks,

but I think I will still be on the antibiotic for another 4 days and am starting menorpur tommorow will this be alright


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

Yes it's fine  you'll be finished then long before ET and the 2ww.

All the best
Maz x


----------

